# Longines Gentlemen'S Watch



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Hi all

I have a Longines L4637-2 gentlemen's watch. The watch itself and leather strap are in excellent condition. I suspect it is a battery operated watch and so will take it to the jewellers for a new battery. Can anyone date the item for me? I know Longines are a popular make, not sure how much this item would be worth but it is a beautiful item and definately worth getting back up and running.

Thanks

Lou xxx


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Miss B said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a Longines L4637-2 gentlemen's watch. The watch itself and leather strap are in excellent condition. I suspect it is a battery operated watch and so will take it to the jewellers for a new battery. Can anyone date the item for me? I know Longines are a popular make, not sure how much this item would be worth but it is a beautiful item and definately worth getting back up and running.
> 
> ...


Hi Lou

Some pictures would help to identify the model? But from a quick google search it looks like a quartz watch ok, and imho not worth a fortune. Quartz as opposed to mechanical watches never attract the same value unfortunately. My search fetched this example up.

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/13978389/LONGINES_MENS_GOLD_WATCH_LEATHER_NO_RESERVES.html

And anther one here

http://xarchiwum.pl/longines-ultra-slim-ref-l4-637-2-i1596009359.html

Cant help with the foreign prices unfortunately.

Dave


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dave

Ta for the response. The one in the second pic is exactly the same......thanks for that!

I had never heard of Longines until recently, its a really nice piece and looks affordable enough to add to the collection.

Thanks again!

Lou :tongue2:


----------

